# baptism gift?



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

Any ideas for a baptism gift for the daughter of a friend here in Mexico?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

How old is the daughter?


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Money.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

qvivar said:


> Any ideas for a baptism gift for the daughter of a friend here in Mexico?


Baby clothes, pampers, blanket, baby toys, etc. Something age appropriate.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Kids down her can be 6 or 7 when they get baptized so baby clothes may not be the right thing but clothes are always welcome for sure..


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

citlali said:


> How old is the daughter?


4 months


----------



## qvivar (Mar 20, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Baby clothes, pampers, blanket, baby toys, etc. Something age appropriate.


So basically something like a birthday gift.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

coondawg said:


> Baby clothes, pampers, blanket, baby toys, etc. Something age appropriate.


Agreed with the above.


----------

